# Fund raising for 7/7



## Lauras87 (Feb 14, 2013)

First day of raising money for diabetes uk & I have ?80 already.

I'm touched with 2 donations given, with how much they are for.

I hope I manage a decent amount given how bad it seems some of us suffer on here with our condition


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

That's excellent Laura!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2013)

There is some nice people out there !  Well done so far


----------

